# Pro Cycling Transfers and Signings for the 2018 Season



## Rashadabd

Silly/Transfer Season is starting for pro cycling and we should continue to hear rumors about who will end up where in coming weeks. As of now, it sounds like Aru and Meintjes are the hot names on the market.

WorldTour transfer rumours: Aru deciding between Astana and UAE, Contador set to stay at Trek - Cycling Weekly


----------



## KoroninK

Rumors in Spain and apparently Italy is that Landa is headed to Movistar. Movistar has 2 riders retiring at the end of the season plus another 5 riders out of contract at the end of the season.
Rumors on those riders is that Castroviejo is headed to Sky and Gorka Izagirre is headed to Barhain to join his brother there.
Reports out of Colombia is the young Colombian prospect has signed with Sky.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Rumors in Spain and apparently Italy is that Landa is headed to Movistar. Movistar has 2 riders retiring at the end of the season plus another 5 riders out of contract at the end of the season.
> Rumors on those riders is that Castroviejo is headed to Sky and Gorka Izagirre is headed to Barhain to join his brother there.
> Reports out of Colombia is the young Colombian prospect has signed with Sky.


It definitely looked that way today as he left his Captain and the yellow jersey in his dust.

Shades of Wiggins controversy as Landa rides away from Froome at Peyragudes | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Rumors have Contador resigning with Trek for a last shot at the Giro. They will reportedly pass on Aru as a result. I think that's a bit shortsighted, but they also overpaid for a seriously injured Degenkolb, so I can't say I am surprised. Hopefully Contador and Dege have better years next year, but I am not holding my breath. Their team has some really nice young guys though (especially Jasper Stuyven). We'll see where they end up.

It will also be interesting to see what QS does with Kittell now that Gaviria has come into his own. Can a Classics oriented team that is trying to develop support for Dan Martin and Alaphillipe in the Ardennes and Grand Tours afford to have two of the world's best bunch sprinters??? It's funny that their sprinters have dominated both the Giro and the TdF thus far this year. 

Poor BMC, what they do? They have been keeping everyone on short contracts until they get their financial backing issues worked out. I feel like they still need another GC support guy or they have to start running Dennis and TVG in the same races as Porte if they want to beat Sky and the others. 

Kristoff is supposed to be heading somewhere new. It certainly doesn't look like he is happy or trying to impress Katusha. I wonder who will snatch him up? Everyone has been linked to UAE and Astana, but we'll see. It should be interesting to see how it all plays out in the end.


----------



## coldash

The Landa move to Movistar has been suggested for a while and it's no secret that Landa wanted to do the Vuelta as a leader rather than be a domestique on the TdF. I think Sky should have let him ride his home race, although I'm sure they are very thankful to have him at the TdF. I'm not sure that Landa, who I really rate, is a good match with the Sky machine; he is too much of an individual with a history of ignoring team orders (especially at Astana) for that.

..... and Sky are keen to sign a French rider. I wonder who that could be.


----------



## KoroninK

Yeah, Spaniards are partial to their home grand tour. Landa's biggest issue in the past with going to Movistar was they already have 2 GT GC riders and well they still do. Valverde will be back next year, and then Quintana, however after what is going on at the Tour right now with Quintana and Movistar it may be interesting. My guess is when Valverde is back he gets whatever he wants and then you have the question of who gets what after that, esp with two young GC riders in Fernandez and Soler who showing signs of promise.
I agree Sky should have let Landa go to the Vuelta instead of forcing him to go to the Tour. Hmmmm.....could be another reason he's looking again at going to Movistar. Movistar is well known for giving riders a bit of say in their schedules.


----------



## TricrossRich

KoroninK said:


> Yeah, Spaniards are partial to their home grand tour. Landa's biggest issue in the past with going to Movistar was they already have 2 GT GC riders and well they still do. Valverde will be back next year, and then Quintana, however after what is going on at the Tour right now with Quintana and Movistar it may be interesting. My guess is when Valverde is back he gets whatever he wants and then you have the question of who gets what after that, esp with two young GC riders in Fernandez and Soler who showing signs of promise.
> I agree Sky should have let Landa go to the Vuelta instead of forcing him to go to the Tour. Hmmmm.....could be another reason he's looking again at going to Movistar. Movistar is well known for giving riders a bit of say in their schedules.


I don't think Valverde is coming back...


----------



## KoroninK

TricrossRich said:


> I don't think Valverde is coming back...


He'll be back.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's an update on pretty much everybody that's on the market:


Latest transfer deals from the Tour de France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

More speculation:

Transfer rumors: Quintana to Sky? Aru to UAE? Sure, why not | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Another rumor is Nieve to Orica.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Another rumor is Nieve to Orica.


I heard that one. It could make sense. I read Trentin is headed there as well with Gerrans and Cort on their way out. Could be interesting.


----------



## KoroninK

That one I can actually understand.

Oh and of course there is the rumor that Quintana (although under contract through 2019) is leaving Movistar. Apparently the report on Colombian TV is he is not happy Movistar had little interest in a young Colombian rider he is likes and he's not happy about Landa possibly going there.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> That one I can actually understand.
> 
> Oh and of course there is the rumor that Quintana (although under contract through 2019) is leaving Movistar. Apparently the report on Colombian TV is he is not happy Movistar had little interest in a young Colombian rider he is likes and he's not happy about Landa possibly going there.


I heard that one as well. Quintana's team and Sky have come out and said that the rumors aren't true. I don't see him going anywhere and certainly not to Sky. My guess is he will ride out the remainder of his contract until 2019 and then hit the market if he still isn't happy. I could see a team like Trek pursuing him aggressively if he is out there. Contador will likely be retired or not that valuable as a racer by then. UAE & Bahrain will be aggressive as well I'm sure.


----------



## KoroninK

I would not be surprised if he leaves after his current contract is up, esp if he's not happy. I agree that I don't see him being a fit at Sky. Trek would be more interesting. I could also see Astana in the market as well. By 2019 I can also see him as expendable by Movistar. Soler should be ready to be one of the team's leaders and Fernandez is already starting to take on that role in some races. He's already confirmed he will be the leader for San Sebastian and Burgos. Although not confirmed rumors are he also gets to lead the team at the Vuelta.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> I would not be surprised if he leaves after his current contract is up, esp if he's not happy. I agree that I don't see him being a fit at Sky. Trek would be more interesting. I could also see Astana in the market as well. By 2019 I can also see him as expendable by Movistar. Soler should be ready to be one of the team's leaders and Fernandez is already starting to take on that role in some races. He's already confirmed he will be the leader for San Sebastian and Burgos. Although not confirmed rumors are he also gets to lead the team at the Vuelta.


I forgot about Astana. They always seem to be looking and if they lose Aru, they may aggressively pursue him now even. This whole thing could get crazy. The situation is similar with Kittel. Lots of teams will be interested and it's unlikely that QS will be able to afford him and Gaviria, so someone will have to go. QS reportedly already has their eye on Coquard and he has been dreaming of riding for them for years... Stay tuned....


----------



## KoroninK

Agreed, and Astana would pay for a contract buy out.
QS has an interesting question as to who do you keep. I think there is more potential and upside with Gaviria, but Kittel is a known "commodity".
Transfer season is going to get crazy if it hasn't already.
Also at Movistar they have 1 rider who just announced his retirement (Malori) and another who has said he is retiring at the end of this year when he signed this currently contract (Moreno). They also have another 5 to 8 riders out of contract at the end of this season. Two of which are most likely leaving. G Izagirre to join his brother at Barhain and Castroviejo to Sky. The others out of contract are Betancur, Annacona, Dowsett, and a couple others one of whom I think is Nairo's brother. The team doesn't seem particularly interested in resigning most if any of them. Of all of them Betancur is the most likely to get a new contract, esp after he has finally figured out weight plays a big difference in how well you can ride. LOL


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Agreed, and Astana would pay for a contract buy out.
> QS has an interesting question as to who do you keep. I think there is more potential and upside with Gaviria, but Kittel is a known "commodity".
> Transfer season is going to get crazy if it hasn't already.
> Also at Movistar they have 1 rider who just announced his retirement (Malori) and another who has said he is retiring at the end of this year when he signed this currently contract (Moreno). They also have another 5 to 8 riders out of contract at the end of this season. Two of which are most likely leaving. G Izagirre to join his brother at Barhain and Castroviejo to Sky. The others out of contract are Betancur, Annacona, Dowsett, and a couple others one of whom I think is Nairo's brother. The team doesn't seem particularly interested in resigning most if any of them. Of all of them Betancur is the most likely to get a new contract, esp after he has finally figured out weight plays a big difference in how well you can ride. LOL


Yeah, it sounds like they are in the same boat as QS and BMC with lots of riders out of contract. It should definitely get interesting soon. I really liked Betancur back when he was flying. Hopefully he gets back to that. He looked good in the Hammer Series and in support of his team leaders lately.

Oh and I personally like Gaviria more, but I have to admit, Kittel wins a lot.


----------



## Rashadabd

Powless reportedly signing with Cannondale Drapac. Maybe they are ready to let the Talansky dream die and focus on developing a new future stage racing talent:

Powless focused on European success in 2017 | Cyclingnews.com

Neilson Powless: A name to remember | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

I am surprised teams haven't offered a contract to Logan Owen yet. He seems like he would be a great young Classics/Ardennes racer to develop. He would probably do well in 1 week stage races as well. Hopefully, he gets offered something soon. The kid was extremely good at cyclocross for years.

Logan Owen chooses WorldTour dream over 'cross | VeloNews.com

Owen skipping cyclo-cross in mission to make WorldTour leap | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Jaime Roson of Caja Rural is rumored to be going to Movistar next year. This is one that would be a shock if it doesn't happen.

Agree about Powless nice shot for him with Cannondale.

Hmmm.....Owen needs a shot with someone. Maybe convince Quickstep or Movistar they need to give him a shot? Of course that may be overkill with Quickstop. Movistar could use a real support rider in the Ardennes for Valverde. On the other hand Movistar is always looking at the Spanish U-23 teams and amateur teams for talent.


----------



## Rashadabd

Agreed. I hope a Belgian team or another squad with a Classics focus eventually takes a close look at him. They should have a greater appreciation for what his cyclocross skills bring to the table. Lotto Soudal and Lotto Jumbo where are you on this one? Sunweb could also be a good fit since they really don't have a star for the cobbled classics anymore. Matthews is learning to race them, but he's actually more of an Ardennes guy at heart. Adding Logan couldn't hurt and he should automatically be at least as good as some of their other domestiques in those and other races. The kid won the U23 Liege for goodness sake.


----------



## KoroninK

Good thought on the two Lotto teams. Maybe we need to become Logan's PR people. He needs a shot with someone. I agree I also think he could be a good classics rider. (Which really leaves Movistar out of the equation since in general that isn't their focus. It seems they only care about the Ardennes because Valverde is so good there and he's basically turned those races into his playground.)


----------



## Rashadabd

True. We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## Rashadabd

Theuns linked to a potential move to Sunweb. Reports out of Spain are suggesting Landa's move to Movistar is pretty much a done deal with the expectation that he will have overall leadership at the Giro in 2018.


----------



## KoroninK

I figured Landa had to be given one of the GTs to go to Movistar. It would then need to be either the Giro or the Tour as Valverde will be given the Vuelta back if he feels he'll be able to go after it once he's healthy.


----------



## Rashadabd

It sounds like there might be a tiny bit of doubt creeping in about Contador returning to Trek for another season. Maybe this will open the door for an aggressive move for Landa. It also sounds like it has kind of been confirmed that he wants to ride the Giro next year anyway if he does come back. 

Contador and Guercilena set for further talks this weekend | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like there might be a tiny bit of doubt creeping in about Contador returning to Trek for another season.


I'd think there would be doubt about his returning the peloton at all. This year's TdF clearly demonstrated to me that his best days are behind him. In the past there has been a lot of bad luck which could be attributed to his lack of success. I give him full marks for riding hard to the bitter end, but he just could not run with the big dogs this year.


----------



## Rashadabd

JSR said:


> I'd think there would be doubt about his returning the peloton at all. This year's TdF clearly demonstrated to me that his best days are behind him. In the past there has been a lot of bad luck which could be attributed to his lack of success. I give him full marks for riding hard to the bitter end, but he just could not run with the big dogs this year.


I agree. I think the end is near for him. I guess it comes down to how bad he wants to ride one last Giro, etc. If I were Trek, I would be aggressively pursuing Landa regardless of what Contador might do. I also might try to negotiate a half season contract with him kind of like Quickstep did with Boonen if he really wants to ride another Giro, but I would be leery of tying up too much money or a roster spot on someone that seems to be ready to ride off into the sunset. I guess they like keeping guys like Cancellara, Jens, and Sven Nys around on their staffs after they retire though, so maybe that's what they're thinking about. He probably would be a real asset on the product development and testing side of things.


----------



## KoroninK

I agree that Trek makes a LOT more sense to be trying to get Landa than Movistar. I do believe next year will be Contador's final season. I´m sure half vs full year contract is part of what they are negotiating and it is possible trying to find a spot for him in the organization after he retires IF he wants that. Not sure if he will or not, esp with his Junior and U-23 team that he owns and wants to eventually more that U-23 team up to a pro team.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> I agree that Trek makes a LOT more sense to be trying to get Landa than Movistar. I do believe next year will be Contador's final season. I´m sure half vs full year contract is part of what they are negotiating and it is possible trying to find a spot for him in the organization after he retires IF he wants that. Not sure if he will or not, esp with his Junior and U-23 team that he owns and wants to eventually more that U-23 team up to a pro team.


Unfortunately, it sounds like it is Movistar to lead the Giro or Sky, no mention of Trek:

Landa: If I leave Team Sky then Movistar is a possibility | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Yes it appears Lands to Minister is happening. My guess he wants to race for the "home" team.


----------



## Rashadabd

Uh oh, this could be a disaster for Cannondale. Good thing they secured that new sponsor during the TdF. Finally, Trek is starting to show signs of life. 

Uran in talks with Cannondale, Astana, UAE and Trek for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

That would not be good for Cannondale.

Oh I have a story. (Not home, at Indy Car race in Ohio). Had a chance to talk pro cycling with Indy Car driver Carlos Muños today, he's a big pro cycling fan (he's also a Colombian). He said it is very unlikely Quintana would break his contract because that is looked down on. He believes Quintana will stay. Landa is definitely headed to Movistar. He said there is no doubt in his mind that Valverde will be back and as good as before the crash. He believes the 3 can co exist there as long as no one tries to take team leadership from Valverde. He believes what will happen next year is that Landa gets the Giro, Quintana the Tour and Valverde the Vuelta. He also thinks Valverde only will race the Vuelta as far as GTs go due to the team being overly cautious with him. Now he did say it would not surprise him if Quintana leaves Movistar after his contract is up or retires at that point. He feels Valverde will race at least 4-5 more years. Anyway thought it was nice to get a perspective from a pro athlete, even if he's in a different sport.


----------



## ogre

Quintana retires and Valverde races 4-5 more years? This world has gone nuts.


----------



## KoroninK

ogre said:


> Quintana retires and Valverde races 4-5 more years? This world has gone nuts.


I think there is a couple of reasons for his thinking on this. Everyone can see the love and passion Valverde has for the sport. He still has the same love and passion he had as a child. Quintana does not seem to have that same love and passion. Also it's a lot harder travel wise for the South American riders. So I think that also is part of the thinking as well as Quintana still lives in Colombia and travels back and forth between races. (By contrast Muños lives in the US since he started racing in Indy Car.)


----------



## Rashadabd

Well, it looks like we are finally starting to get some clarity. A lot of this seems like it is real and legitimately happening. Most of it makes sense as well. Not sure about the Barguil thing though. Seems like a step backwards after his best year yet. 

WorldTour transfer rumours: Warren Barguil to Fortuneo-Oscaro; Team Sky sign Movistar time trial specialist? - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

More:

11 best out-of-contract riders who could be changing teams for 2018 - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

So things have started unfolding rather quickly now that we are in August:

Bora made two solid moves that I think will benefit both Sagan and Majka-

Daniel Oss and Peter Kennaugh join Bora-Hansgrohe | VeloNews.com

Kristoff joined UAE instead of Astana as reported. I wonder what that means for Modolo?

Kristoff reaches deal to join UAE Team Emirates | Cyclingnews.com

Barguil went to a smaller team s expected. I am still not convinced this was the smartest move, but I am sure he got paid-

Barguil signs for Fortuneo-Oscaro | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Now that we are in Aug more of the signings should start becoming known instead of just speculation. Movistar has resigned 3 of their riders whose contracts were up at the end of the season. (These were 3 of their younger support riders, 2 Spaniards and one Portuguese rider).
I do find the Barguil signing interesting.


----------



## Rashadabd

This one is a nice move by Movistar:

Gallopin to join AG2R La Mondiale for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I think Gallopin will do well at AG2R.

I am back home now. Had a great time at the Indy Car race, the high light was meeting Carlos, getting my picture taken with him, and talking cycling with him.


----------



## KoroninK

Quickstep has announced that Alaphilippe has resigned with them.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Quickstep has announced that Alaphilippe has resigned with them.


If they are losing Dan Martin, he will be a lot more important.


----------



## coldash

I'm a bit surprised by Barguil's move but there are a few underlying drivers. He is unlikely to get the same freedom at Sunweb again if Dumoulin goes for the TdF. He is going back home to a part of France that he prefers and with a team that he is familiar with and, not least, his reluctance to become the new great French hope is understandable when you see how much pressure the French Press and media in general put on these guys


----------



## Rashadabd

More moves today:

Nieve moves to Scott, which should strengthen their GC ranks and provide him with more opportunities to race for himself-

Mikel Nieve leaves Team Sky for Orica-Scott | Cyclingnews.com

Fraile moves to Astana. Sad about this one. I really like this team and him, but a man has to do...

Fraile signs two-year deal with Astana | Cyclingnews.com

Cannondale loses a Classics guy as well-

BMC Racing announces Alberto Bettiol signing | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar announced today that they signed Jaime Rosón. He is a young Spanish rider.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Movistar announced today that they signed Jaime Rosón. He is a young Spanish rider.


I saw that one a little earlier. Don't really know anything about him though. I'm sure he is talented. Bettiol should get a real opportunity at BMC, given the guys they lost. My guess us Mientjes is truly headed back to Dimension Data if they let Fraile walk away.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dimension Data also promoted a young kid from their continental team that I plan to follow closely. I think I am going to go ahead and embrace them as my primary squad next year, even though they aren't typically great in the Classics. EBH and Thwaites are enough to keep my attention, Cav and EBH are fun in the sprints, Cummings is great for hilly one day and week long races, and they are typically in the mix for breakaways, stage wins, and the KOM jerseys. If Mientjes returns, they will have a legitimate young GC guy as well. With a cultural connection and great charity connected, that = good enough + for me. 

https://www.intocycling.co.za/team-dimension-data-sign-nicholas-dlamin/


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I saw that one a little earlier. Don't really know anything about him though. I'm sure he is talented. Bettiol should get a real opportunity at BMC, given the guys they lost. My guess us Mientjes is truly headed back to Dimension Data if they let Fraile walk away.


Rosón has been at Caja Rural for the last 2 plus years. His first race for them was the Colorado race 3 years ago right after he signed one of those trial contracts. He impressed my husband and I during that race. If the team would have brought their TT bikes he would have finished top 10. He's 24 and like most Spaniards is a climber.
I also like Bettiol to BMC. He'll get some chances and I think it will be a good fit.
I also like Nieve to Orica. He should be headed their as a road captain to help the Yates twins and Chaves.


----------



## Rashadabd

There's an article on Roson over at cyclingnews.com if you are interested. 


Gaviria stays with Quickstep, which means rumors of Kittell leaving for Katusha or someplace else are probably true. 

Gaviria confirmed to remain with Quick-Step Floors through 2019 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

It has been officially announced today that Gorka Izagirre is headed to Bahrain-Merida and join his brother there. (Possibly the least surprising move.)


----------



## Rashadabd

Cort to Astana as expected. Is it possible that they have resigned themselves to building around Cort's countryman Fuglsang instead of acquiring another GC star?

Cort signs two-year deal with Astana | Cyclingnews.com

Trentin moves to Orica, providing them with a legitimate Classics leader:

Orica-Scott confirms Trentin arrival | Cyclingnews.com

And a few others:

New signings for Bahrain-Merida - Transfer Shorts | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Gilbert extends with QS:

Philippe Gilbert commits future to Quick-Step Floors with two-year contract extension - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

Haas to Katusha:

Nathan Haas signs for Katusha-Alpecin | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Kwiat extends with Sky. Nothing about this is a surprise, but I can still give you my sad face  

That being said, I am definitely looking forward to seeing him get after it next season. He's the classic example of a true all-arounder. He can climb, sprint, win any of the one day races, time trial with the best of the best, compete for the overall in one week stage races, and ride at a high level in grand tours. This guy is so much fun to watch. 

Kwiatkowski agrees new three-year deal with Team Sky | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Agreed that Kwait staying at Sky is not surprising. I'll join you with the sad face though. He will be one to watch.


----------



## Rashadabd

Senechal to Quickstep. This could be the guy that eventually replaces Boonen and Gilbert if someone else on that squad doesn't (Gaviria, etc.):

Transfer news: Tuft re-ups with Orica, Sénéchal heads to Quick-Step | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Oh boy, big news out there today:

First, there have been a number of rumors swirling around that suggest Quintana may be leaving Movistar for either Astana or Trek:

Quintana expected to stay at Movistar despite transfer reports | Cyclingnews.com

Movistar and Nairo Quintana could split at the end of 2017, report suggests - Cycling Weekly

Formolo is headed to the steadily improving Bora team as well. They could be a real force to be reckoned with next season.

Formolo signs with Bora-Hansgrohe to target Grand Tours | Cyclingnews.com

Boswell is heading to Katusha to pursue leadership opportunities: 

Ian Boswell to leave Team Sky to join Katusha-Alpecin for 2018 - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

Viella to Astana. Cannondale is officially hemorrhaging young talent at this point. 

Davide Villella signs for Astana | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

The Quintana saga is going to be interesting. From what I've heard the rumors of Quintana to Astana are coming out of Italy. Astana is also apparently offering huge money to him. (I don't think he's worth the kind of money they are offering, but they obviously do). This one is getting more and more interesting. Maybe the more interesting part is that of the fan base, the Colombian fans would go with Quintana where ever he goes. The Spanish fan base doesn't care and might actually be happier if he does leave.

I am surprised by Boswell. I didn't expect him to leave and esp for Katusha.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> The Quintana saga is going to be interesting. From what I've heard the rumors of Quintana to Astana are coming out of Italy. Astana is also apparently offering huge money to him. (I don't think he's worth the kind of money they are offering, but they obviously do). This one is getting more and more interesting. Maybe the more interesting part is that of the fan base, the Colombian fans would go with Quintana where ever he goes. The Spanish fan base doesn't care and might actually be happier if he does leave.
> 
> I am surprised by Boswell. I didn't expect him to leave and esp for Katusha.


It definitely will be interesting to see how it all plays out. The last report I saw has him staying. Yeah, the Spanish fans seem to have some bias against Quintana. I don't get it, but I'm not really trying to. The kid is clearly good and has two grand tour victories, like 14 overall GC week long stage race victories, and a handful of podiums to prove it. He would be a great acquisition by Trek or Astana if they can get him. Both teams will reportedly be losing their GC leaders at the end of the year and he's clearly the best you can get at this point. I think Boswell just went with the team that is going to allow him to ride more races for himself. Katusha has money and holes to fill, so I guess it's a win-win. All of these transfers and rumors are getting me excited about next season. It's way too early for me to be feeling this way!


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek has also reportedly been chasing Dan Martin and Uran Uran as potential team leaders. It sounds like those guys are now locked into other deals.

https://cycling.today/fabio-aru-linked-with-a-move-to-trek-segafredo-after-contadors-retirement/


----------



## KoroninK

I agree with you about Boswell. I'm sure Katusha is going to give him some races to ride for himself and they do have money.
Another interesting rumor to go along with N. Quintana is that his brother is headed to Astana for next year. His brother's contract is up at the end of this year and Movistar has not appeared interested in resigning him. So this may have some truth to it if the rumor of D. Quintana going to Astana is accurate.
It seems the rumors are crazier this year than they have been in past years.


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek is now saying they are not in hurry and will wait and see. I can pretty much assure them that Mollema and Pantano are not the answer. They are great stage hunters and one week racers, but not true GC leaders. 

Trek-Segafredo 'not in a hurry' to sign new GC rider | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Mollema has proven he can finish top 10 in GTs. However, a true contender he is not. Pantano is great for stage hunting. Trek may sit back a year and try to figure out what they are wanting. In truth how many true GC GT contenders are there really out there. In truth my boy never should have been a real GC GT contender yet he has podiums in all 3 Grand Tours. 
Oh and another rumor out there to add to the ones about Quintana. My husband read a report today that there are rumors that he may quit at the end of the season. Yes, quit as in retire.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Mollema has proven he can finish top 10 in GTs. However, a true contender he is not. Pantano is great for stage hunting. Trek may sit back a year and try to figure out what they are wanting. In truth how many true GC GT contenders are there really out there. In truth my boy never should have been a real GC GT contender yet he has podiums in all 3 Grand Tours.
> Oh and another rumor out there to add to the ones about Quintana. My husband read a report today that there are rumors that he may quit at the end of the season. Yes, quit as in retire.


Wow, that would be crazy. Hey, but he's made some good money, won some big races, so if he's done, he's done and there's nothing wrong with that. His family is probably set for some time if he plays his cards right.


----------



## Rashadabd

I kind of feel like Trek just kind of wants to be relevant in stage races. It doesn't seem like they are trying to obtain the talent to win a grand tour, just be in the mix. The could have a dynamic Classics team on paper, but I kind of don't think Degenkolb will ever be what he was. Stuyven is the real deal, but it sounds like they will be losing one of today's winners Theuns to Sunweb.


----------



## KoroninK

I was a bit surprised as well. (So was my husband when he read it). That wasn't one I was expecting. Now if he retires after his current contract is up it wouldn't surprise me, but this one does a little. I agree he has been successful, just maybe not as successful in Grand Tours as he and others had hoped. If he's done and it's truly his choice then he's done.
I'm not sure what Trek wants, although I wouldn't be surprised if they don't feel like they want to spend the money it would take for a top GT GC rider right now. I hope Degenkolb will be what he was before, but you're right it doesn't appear that is going to happen.
Of course the interesting case of Movistar who seems to have no clue what they are doing after Valverde got hurt. Thus proving without a shadow of a doubt who is that team's leader. The only person who seems to have any ability to lead them in his absence in their young sprinter Carlos Barbero. He's won two races (one one day race and one stage) since Valverde got hurt.


----------



## atpjunkie

KoroninK said:


> Agreed that Kwait staying at Sky is not surprising. I'll join you with the sad face though. He will be one to watch.


Kwiat gets the run of the show in the spring and then does Dom duty for the GTs. He is their main classics / worlds guy. Why would he leave? He's paid well, and is the teams #1 for the races he cares about.
I doubt QS would get rid of Kittel, he's a trophy winner. No one can touch him when he's on (for Rashadabd)


----------



## atpjunkie

Rashadabd said:


> Wow, that would be crazy. Hey, but he's made some good money, won some big races, so if he's done, he's done and there's nothing wrong with that. His family is probably set for some time if he plays his cards right.


I imagine by Colombian standards he's set for a life of leisure.


----------



## Rashadabd

I agree on almost all of that. From what I've read, QS can't afford all of the talent they have this year going forward. They basically had to choose between Gaviria and Kittel and Jungles and Martin as I understand it. They chose Gaviria as their sprinter (younger, cheaper, and also loves the Classics) and Jungles (younger, cheaper, and has a higher grand tour ceiling potentially). Kittel will reportedly replace Kristoff at Katusha. Katusha have been on a spending spree lately and are clearly trying to become a more international team and global brand (cycling apparel, etc.).

Marcel Kittel to meet Quick-Step boss over future after being linked with move to Katusha - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

Oh and I was mostly joking about Kwiat leaving Sky. I just don't like Sky much and Kwiat is probably my favorite pro (along with Sagan). It's kind of conundrum for me every year as a result.  Coryn Rivera and Niewiadoma are quickly becoming my favorites on the women's side. I like the Boels Dolmans squad quite a bit as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am reading between the lines here and what I am seeing is that it's likely that things really are in a bad place with Quintana and the team, his agent tried to force his way out of Movistar and negotiated potential deals with Trek and Astana, but those deals didn't pan out (mostly due to salary and release clause demands) and Movistar said nope to a release from contract (like Barguil got). Something like that anyway...

Agent denies Nairo Quintana is set to leave Movistar - Cycling Weekly


----------



## KoroninK

Younger typically means cheaper. I do agree Jungles has a higher ceiling and Gaviria liking the classics fits with the team better. Plus they have Gilbert and Alaphilippe for the Ardennes classics. If anyone is going to be Valverde in the Ardennes (as long as he's able to come back close to what he was before the injury) Alaphilippe has the best option.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Younger typically means cheaper. I do agree Jungles has a higher ceiling and Gaviria liking the classics fits with the team better. Plus they have Gilbert and Alaphilippe for the Ardennes classics. If anyone is going to be Valverde in the Ardennes (as long as he's able to come back close to what he was before the injury) Alaphilippe has the best option.


I put Kwiatkowski in the same class as Alaphilippe, probably slightly ahead, but yeah Kwiat and those guys you mentioned are all the best of the best in those races. There are surprises here and there, but those guys are the top dogs.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I put Kwiatkowski in the same class as Alaphilippe, probably slightly ahead, but yeah Kwiat and those guys you mentioned are all the best of the best in those races. There are surprises here and there, but those guys are the top dogs.


I think Kwait is maybe 2-3 years older than Alaphilippe. I'm thinking Alahpilippe is 23 and Kwait is 25/26. So should have more experience anyway.
Yeah you can pretty much pick who is going to be there at the end of the Ardennes races. There are occasional surprises esp if there is bad weather (Liege 2016). But everyone knows who the top riders are and who to watch and pay attention to. It really isn´t that hard to figure out. You have to be able to climb the steep short variant gradient climbs well (the specialty of the punchuers) and you need a sprint. Truthfully if these 4 plus Martin are in Fleche Wallone and Liege I'll pick the 5 of them as my top 5 for the race and feel very confident that will be the top 5. I think Alaphilippe needs to learn patience. Although even with Valverde's injury I'll still take him as the favorite in those two races. I can see why Quickstep choose to let Dan Martin go.


----------



## Rashadabd

Mientjes officially returns to Dimension data. I am happy about this one. I hope he does well. 

Louis Meintjes signs for Dimension Data | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Uran stays at Cannondale.

Uran signs three-year contract extension with Cannondale-Drapac | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Aru (and possibly D. Martin and D. Pozzovivo) expected to join UAE any day. 

UAE Team Emirates 'just days away' from announcing Fabio Aru deal; Dan Martin also likely to join - Cycling Weekly


----------



## KoroninK

I bet the new money from the new sponsor helped Cannondale keep Uran. The other are interesting. Astana has now lost 3 GC riders in the last 3 years. They will be looking and probably over paying for someone.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> I bet the new money from the new sponsor helped Cannondale keep Uran. The other are interesting. Astana has now lost 3 GC riders in the last 3 years. They will be looking and probably over paying for someone.


If Aru and Dan Martin both sign for UAE as expected, Astana and Trek are definitely in bad shape. I can't think of any other top GC guys that are out there at this point. The extra money definitely helped them keep Uran in my opinion. He was a hot commodity after his TdF performance.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> If Aru and Dan Martin both sign for UAE as expected, Astana and Trek are definitely in bad shape. I can't think of any other top GC guys that are out there at this point. The extra money definitely helped them keep Uran in my opinion. He was a hot commodity after his TdF performance.


Well Landa hasn't officially signed with anyone and apparently Astana has a ton of money throw at trying to get Quintana to break his contract and leave Movistar. Trek appears like they are in a wait and see what happens approach at the moment.


----------



## Rashadabd

If I am running Trek or Astana, I am throwing everything I can at this guy at this point. He's the best available in my opinion. I would actually take him over Aru and Martin. 

Mikel Landa: I've still not signed a contract for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## coldash

Rashadabd said:


> If I am running Trek or Astana, I am throwing everything I can at this guy at this point. He's the best available in my opinion. I would actually take him over Aru and Martin.
> 
> Mikel Landa: I've still not signed a contract for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com



Landa has signed a two year contract with Movistar

Mikel Landa signs two-year deal with Movistar | Cyclingnews.com

FWIW, I think Trek would have been better.


----------



## Rashadabd

coldash said:


> Landa has signed a two year contract with Movistar
> 
> Mikel Landa signs two-year deal with Movistar | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> FWIW, I think Trek would have been better.


Great move for Movistar. They are set regardless of what happens with Quintana and Valverde for the immediate/foreseeable future. I probably would have went with Trek if it was my choice as well.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Great move for Movistar. They are set regardless of what happens with Quintana and Valverde for the immediate/foreseeable future. I probably would have went with Trek if it was my choice as well.


It will be interesting to see how Movistar handles 3 top GC riders. Astana did a horrible job when they tried and I'm not sure I've seen anyone else attempt it. Most contracts appear to be 2 years. Valverde typically signs 3 year contracts. Then there are the 1 yr contracts. A couple of friends over in Spain have said that Valverde started riding his bike this week. No actual news reports, just a couple of guys who live in Murcia and know him and have seen him on his bike this week.
I'm thinking this is the lure of riding for the "home" team. I've heard Spanish riders refer to Movistar that way. Moreno when he went back to them last year said I'm going home for my last two years.


----------



## Rashadabd

My guess is that Landa has been promised the Giro. Quintana has probably negotiated for a shot at redemption at next year's TdF if he is truly staying. I don't see him wanting to target the Giro again next year. They are probably waiting to see where Valverde's health is before outlining a plan, but I would expect Strade Bianche and the Ardennes as the primary early season goals and then stage hunting and support/leadership to either Landa or Quintana in one of those grand tours depending on the route and his fitness. 

Oh an Kittell agrees to a two year deal with Katusha:

Marcel Kittel signs two-year deal with Katusha Alpecin | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Viviani to Quickstep!!!! I did not see that one coming. I have always felt like this guy is kind of underrated. This could be huge. Lefevere works his magic again.

Elia Viviani ends Team Sky contract to join Quick-Step Floors | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## BCSaltchucker

still Kittel is a huge loss to QS. Surprised to see Mr 'Clean Spirit' switching to a team with a chequered doping past. However KatushaAlpecin has his friend Tony, and also German brand bikes (and Alpecin is German too).


----------



## Rashadabd

BCSaltchucker said:


> still Kittel is a huge loss to QS. Surprised to see Mr 'Clean Spirit' switching to a team with a chequered doping past. However KatushaAlpecin has his friend Tony, and also German brand bikes (and Alpecin is German too).


Oh I agree. He's pretty much the best bunch sprinter in the game. I just thought QS was going to be left with only Gaviria (which is nothing to sniff at). I also agree that the German connection probably played a huge role in how this played out as did the fact that Viviani's contract is probably significantly cheaper than Kittel's.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> My guess is that Landa has been promised the Giro. Quintana has probably negotiated for a shot at redemption at next year's TdF if he is truly staying. I don't see him wanting to target the Giro again next year. They are probably waiting to see where Valverde's health is before outlining a plan, but I would expect Strade Bianche and the Ardennes as the primary early season goals and then stage hunting and support/leadership to either Landa or Quintana in one of those grand tours depending on the route and his fitness.
> 
> Oh an Kittell agrees to a two year deal with Katusha:
> 
> Marcel Kittel signs two-year deal with Katusha Alpecin | Cyclingnews.com


Valverde has said that there are no goals for next year other than to get him back racing. Once he's back in races then he and the team will figure out goals. Although he did say that this year his goals were to win races he hadn't won yet and chase history. 

Kittel leaving QS is a loss for them, although not sure rather it's a good signing or not for Kittle and Katusha as this is Katusha.


----------



## KoroninK

Interesting that Viviani is headed to Quickstep.


----------



## Rashadabd

One interesting question it leaves open is who becomes Team Sky's primary sprinter? Stannard, Rowe, Van Poppel? Or do they even care about sprint stages anymore????


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> One interesting question it leaves open is who becomes Team Sky's primary sprinter? Stannard, Rowe, Van Poppel? Or do they even care about sprint stages anymore????


Isn't Stannard leaving as well? Rowe just broke his leg so he's going to have a long recovery. That leaves Van Poppel at the start of next year.


----------



## coldash

KoroninK said:


> Isn't Stannard leaving as well? Rowe just broke his leg so he's going to have a long recovery. That leaves Van Poppel at the start of next year.


I've heard nothing about Stannard leaving and he isn't a mainstream sprinter in any case. Sky don't care about sprints in the big Grand Tours which is why they didn't take Vivani to the Giro etc. It was always a mistake for Cavendish to go to Sky in 2012, although that might have been tied up with his Olympics ambitions. A top rate sprinter just won't get any real lead out support at Sky in the Giro, TdF, Vuelta as long as they follow their current approach


----------



## KoroninK

coldash you're right it was Boswell not Stannard I was thinking of that is leaving. But I agree he's not a mainstream sprinter.


----------



## dnice

i'm trying to figure out what team Kittel can ride for that doesn't have a doping past? Besides that, his amazing head of hear is destined to be affiliated with a shampoo sponsor, so a perfect match methinks!


----------



## Rashadabd

Quintana staying with Movistar. Plans to lead the team at the 2018 TdF.

Quintana confirms he will stay at Movistar and target 2018 Tour de France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## coldash

Sky sign David de la Cruz and Castroviejo.

.... and also reveal the new Death Star. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/TeamSky/status/897858929681735681/video/1


----------



## KoroninK

coldash said:


> Sky sign David de la Cruz and Castroviejo.
> 
> .... and also reveal the new Death Star.
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/TeamSky/status/897858929681735681/video/1


Castroviejo had been being rumored to be going to Sky for almost as long as the Landa to Movistar rumor had been going on.


----------



## Rashadabd

Vermote is headed to Dimension Data where he will likely be allowed to ride for himself some in the Classics.

https://www.intocycling.co.za/julien-vermote-joins-team-dimension-data/


----------



## KoroninK

Dan Martin and Rory Sutherland both to UAE.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Dan Martin and Rory Sutherland both to UAE.


Wow, so Martin actually made the move. I am sure that came down to money because he seemed to be pretty happy and performing well at Quickstep. I guess we'll see if they can get Aru too soon. I am still wondering what Trek and Astana plan to do to bring in a GC leader.


----------



## KoroninK

I am sure it's a money thing as well. Esp with Quickstep having made comments about not being able to afford to keep everyone they have. It seems they choose to keep Gilbert and Alaphilippe and let Martin go. Guess the good thing for Quickstep is that they aren't really known as a GC team so if they don't have a GC rider at a Grand Tour it won't be that big of a deal for them.
I agree, although Trek may just go back to Mollema for next year if they don't think anyone better is out there. Truthfully not sure Martin is really any better than Mollema anyway as far as Trek goes. Astana is a good question. They really seem to be trying to get Quintana away from Movistar.


----------



## dnice

Martin is a shocker, but in the end it seems to me that QS is a team that just does not have enough budget to support both a GT and classics squad. Certainly not in the manner that a rider of DM deserves.


----------



## Rashadabd

I really like Slagter on Dimension Data. He has a lot of potential in the Ardennes and short stage races. They have a void in that area, so it's a nice move for both. They also renewed Cummings, which is a great move. Love watching that guy race. I also saw that Tejay confirmed he has at least one more year with BMC, Dillier moved on to AG2R, and that Stannard renewed with Sky.

Slagter signs with Dimension Data | Cyclingnews.com

Dillier signs three-year deal with AG2R La Mondiale | Cyclingnews.com

Steve Cummings one of five riders to be handed new contracts at Dimension Data - Cycling Weekly

Ian Stannard signs contract extension with Team Sky | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dnice

I like how Ag2R always commits to the classics--they don't always get the riders you'd want, but they try. Naesan should be happy with the addition of Dillier.


----------



## KoroninK

Cummings staying at Dimension Data is a good move.
I think we missed somewhere that Dowsett is moving to Katusha. Seems like a good move to me. His riding doesn't fit at Movistar. He'd be best used in a sprint leadout and Movistar doesn't give leadouts to their sprinter (or if they do it's rare). I think it's a good move.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Cummings staying at Dimension Data is a good move.
> I think we missed somewhere that Dowsett is moving to Katusha. Seems like a good move to me. His riding doesn't fit at Movistar. He'd be best used in a sprint leadout and Movistar doesn't give leadouts to their sprinter (or if they do it's rare). I think it's a good move.


I completely forgot about that one and I agree. That's a really good fit for him. It sounds like he will focus on leadouts, TT, and some races that suit him (shorter stage races). They should have a strong TTT team as well now.

Alex Dowsett signs for Katusha-Alpecin | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Morkov also moved to Quickstep:

Morkov signs two-year contract with Quick-Step Floors | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

dnice said:


> I like how Ag2R always commits to the classics--they don't always get the riders you'd want, but they try. Naesan should be happy with the addition of Dillier.


I personally think Naesen is the real deal and a future Van Avermaet or Gilbert. I agree and like how they are building around him slowly. They will be contenders at some point if everyone stays healthy, together, etc.

Remember this name: Naesen emerging as next Belgian star | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

This one isn't a surprise after yesterday, but I think you might see a combination of this guy, Jungles, and Alaphillipe as Quickstep's grand tour/stage race leaders for the foreseeable future. 

Enric Mas extends with Quick-Step Floors until 2019 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dnice

Cannondale-Drapac uncertain to continue in 2018 | Cyclingnews.com

This could be a real mess...


----------



## KoroninK

Agreed. What ever is going on at Cannondale could be a complete mess. There are probably a handful of riders who shouldn't have too much difficulty even at this point finding a team for next year, but most of the riders on that team will be out of luck at the WT level. I feel badly for them. Uran will definitely find a team and I think Carthy will find a team. Most teams if they have a spot would like a good young climber.


----------



## Rashadabd

dnice said:


> Cannondale-Drapac uncertain to continue in 2018 | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> This could be a real mess...


Ah that sucks, I hate to see this stuff happen! They had a good run and I will miss them if it doesn't work out. This will completely shake up rosters throughout the world tour and continental teams if it goes down.


----------



## KoroninK

This may very well be a first. Cannondale appears to be looking at crowd funding to try to raise enough money to keep the team intact for next year.
https://slipstreamsports.typeform.com/to/TveqQM


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> This may very well be a first. Cannondale appears to be looking at crowd funding to try to raise enough money to keep the team intact for next year.
> https://slipstreamsports.typeform.com/to/TveqQM


Probably not sustainable, but that is interesting.


----------



## Rashadabd

Uran has reportedly provided the team with two weeks to get their financial situation in order or he will be taking an offer he received from Trek or Astana. I am sure more will follow for their other strong guys. 

The sad/scary thing is we could be going down this road with BMC and Quickstep in the near future. Both teams have disclosed financing concerns recently. Pro cycling is in desperate need of a new financial model if it wants to be more stable.


----------



## KoroninK

Not surprising that he would take the offer from either of those teams soon. Cannondale has told their riders to talk to other teams. They have no idea if crowd sourcing will work and really don't think it's sustainable although may be a short term answer. I definitely agree the financial model needs to change somehow. I think step one is sharing TV revenue with teams from the big race organizers. I also think the teams could sell souvenirs and t-shirts like other sports teams do as well. No idea why they haven't gotten into that market.


----------



## pedalbiker

Good riddance. Vaughters needs to leave the sport permanently.


----------



## SNS1938

KoroninK said:


> Not surprising that he would take the offer from either of those teams soon. Cannondale has told their riders to talk to other teams. They have no idea if crowd sourcing will work and really don't think it's sustainable although may be a short term answer.  I definitely agree the financial model needs to change somehow. I think step one is sharing TV revenue with teams from the big race organizers. I also think the teams could sell souvenirs and t-shirts like other sports teams do as well. No idea why they haven't gotten into that market.


My biggest concern with a change in the pro-cycling model, is talk of going more like the NBA type deal, where essentially the current teams will all own some portion of the rights. So overnight Vaughters etc would own a stake, yet all the owners before him get nothing, and any future team owners would have to buy a stake. What'd the LA Clippers sell for, like $1B, yet the main value they have, is the seat at the table, not any assets or even a specific team brand.

It just amazes me that ASO own the TdF etc, and the UCI somehow are not sharing the TV revenues when all teams but Sky, seem to be on very tight budgets.


----------



## Rashadabd

Team Sunweb have added to young strong Aussie prospects. I really like what they have done in adding these two and Theuns. Economical, but these moves could pay huge dividends. 

Team Sunweb


----------



## Rashadabd

Sky continue to snag up every young climbing + TT talent that they can....

Team Sky sign Pavel Sivakov | Cyclingnews.com

https://www.teamsky.com/article/young-colombian-talent-egan-bernal-signs-for-team-sky

They also picked up a young sprinter to replace Viviani I presume

https://www.teamsky.com/article/young-sprint-talent-kristoffer-halvorsen-joins-team-sky


----------



## SNS1938

Rashadabd said:


> Team Sunweb have added to young strong Aussie prospects. I really like what they have done in adding these two and Theuns. Economical, but these moves could pay huge dividends.
> 
> Team Sunweb


I bet it's easier to sign new riders when you've had such a great Giro/TdF like SunWeb. 2018 should be a good season.


----------



## Rashadabd

SNS1938 said:


> I bet it's easier to sign new riders when you've had such a great Giro/TdF like SunWeb. 2018 should be a good season.


I agree.


----------



## Rashadabd

Video: Cannondale-Drapac riders worried but hopeful | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

UAE might be the one team that can rival Sky's budget in the future. It should be an interesting arms race to watch for years to come. Both Sunweb and Dimension Data are growing on me. I like what both have done with limited budgets thus far. 

Bystrom joins Kristoff in move to UAE Team Emirates - News shorts | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Martin, Kristoff, Mohoric, Rui Costa, and Aru (if true) is nothing to sniff at. It could be a really strong team in a year or two and pretty dangerous next year.


----------



## Rashadabd

I forgot, Mohoric is moving to Bahrain Merida where he will team up with Nibali and new signing Pozzovivo. 

New signings for Bahrain-Merida - Transfer Shorts | Cyclingnews.com

Bahrain Merida Pro Cycling Team | Domenico Pozzovivo is joining BAHRAIN MERIDA Pro Cycling Team


----------



## KoroninK

SNS1938 said:


> My biggest concern with a change in the pro-cycling model, is talk of going more like the NBA type deal, where essentially the current teams will all own some portion of the rights. So overnight Vaughters etc would own a stake, yet all the owners before him get nothing, and any future team owners would have to buy a stake. What'd the LA Clippers sell for, like $1B, yet the main value they have, is the seat at the table, not any assets or even a specific team brand.
> 
> It just amazes me that ASO own the TdF etc, and the UCI somehow are not sharing the TV revenues when all teams but Sky, seem to be on very tight budgets.


The model is screwed up. Unfortunately I don't think the change they are talking about will help much either. All teams that participate in a race should get a set percentage of the TV revenue. I think that would help. I also thinking selling merchandise and allowing licensing that allows riders names/images on merchandise would help as well. In that case the rider should get a percentage of the revenue for anything with his name/likeness on it.


----------



## Rashadabd

A percentage of the tv contract money has to go to the teams if they want stability. Sky driving up rider value coupled with no tv contract money is just a recipe for disaster. You can't build a world tour around Sky just racing against themselves. You also are going to start losing revenue and interest if every relevant rider is on Sky. The sport cannot afford to keep having teams fold. That being said, there is certainly plenty of room for teams to get creative themselves. I like what Katusha has done with their recreational clothing line and Slipstream used to sell team bikes and equipment at the end of the season, etc.

https://katusha-sports.com/


----------



## KoroninK

What Katusha is doing is kind of what I was talking about with merchandise. About time someone started to figure it out. It's a whole lot easier to wear a t-shirt around for every day stuff than a jersey. LOL I mean I own 2 Pittsburgh Penguin jerseys and 1 Steelers jersey. Almost never wear them, esp my authentic Penguins jersey (those have the fight straps on them and are bulkier and heavier than the replicas). But I do wear Penguin and Steeler t-shirts all the time. Well not when they are black and it's near 100 degrees outside. LOL


----------



## KoroninK

Pro Conti team Caja Rural has signed these two youngsters: Christian Rodriquez and Julen Amezqueta.


----------



## Rashadabd

Contador says Mas is the Spaniard to keep your eyes on:

Contador says Enric Mas is Spain's 'next big thing' | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar through Canyon does sell some of the their bikes after the season, but not all of them. Some of the riders you never see bikes of after the season other riders they sell the bikes. No idea how they choose whose bikes get sold and whose don't.


----------



## Rashadabd

I personally think pro cycling needs to have some conversations with NASCAR

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/10/...trying-to-nullify-sponsors-whims.html?mcubz=1


----------



## KoroninK

They need to have some conversations with someone anyway. I get the model is going to be a bit different no matter what as people will always be able to watch races for free on the side of the road, but there are other ways to make money. Merchandising, esp T-shirt sales, and esp with the name of star riders is a great place to start.


----------



## KoroninK

Just read that the Herrada brothers have signed with Cofidis for next season. As for what Movistar is doing I have no clue. Of the riders whose contracts were up at the end of this year the only 3 they have resigned are under 25 yrs old. All the other riders have left. So far 6 have left 1 announced his retirement. Most likely 3 more are leaving (Anacona, D Quintana, and Betancur) and Moreno had said when he signed his current contract he was retiring at the end of it. To replace all of these riders they have signed a grand total of 3 riders. Landa, Roson, and a youngster from a Continental team.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Just read that the Herrada brothers have signed with Cofidis for next season. As for what Movistar is doing I have no clue. Of the riders whose contracts were up at the end of this year the only 3 they have resigned are under 25 yrs old. All the other riders have left. So far 6 have left 1 announced his retirement. Most likely 3 more are leaving (Anacona, D Quintana, and Betancur) and Moreno had said when he signed his current contract he was retiring at the end of it. To replace all of these riders they have signed a grand total of 3 riders. Landa, Roson, and a youngster from a Continental team.


I saw that too. Maybe they will fill out the roster with some youngster/developmental guys??? There may also end up being a number of good Cannondale pros on the market as well....

BTW, my guess is that, with all of these new French teams/options, Cofidis is one of those teams that won't be along in this form much longer. They never really seem to accomplish anything anymore. Maybe adding the Herradas will change that.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I saw that too. Maybe they will fill out the roster with some youngster/developmental guys??? There may also end up being a number of good Cannondale pros on the market as well....
> 
> BTW, my guess is that, with all of these new French teams/options, Cofidis is one of those teams that won't be along in this form much longer. They never really seem to accomplish anything anymore. Maybe adding the Herradas will change that.


That's my only guess, is they are going to sign a bunch of youngsters most likely under 25 yr old kids from the amateur ranks. There are two U-23/amateur teams they work with and they may be adding a bunch of those kids. It's just really odd. If this is the case they are going to have an exceptionally young team next year. As of right now on their roster they will have 3 riders over 28 years old, Valverde, Rojas, and Bennati. 
Cannondale just put up their crowd sourcing page, however all of their current riders are fee to sign elsewhere if they can find a place to go.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> That's my only guess, is they are going to sign a bunch of youngsters most likely under 25 yr old kids from the amateur ranks. There are two U-23/amateur teams they work with and they may be adding a bunch of those kids. It's just really odd. If this is the case they are going to have an exceptionally young team next year. As of right now on their roster they will have 3 riders over 28 years old, Valverde, Rojas, and Bennati.
> Cannondale just put up their crowd sourcing page, however all of their current riders are fee to sign elsewhere if they can find a place to go.


I also saw Movistar may be starting a women's team. That could be interesting.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I also saw Movistar may be starting a women's team. That could be interesting.


Yeah, I saw that, but that doesn't help the fact the men's team is short about 10 riders for next year right now.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but that doesn't help the fact the men's team is short about 10 riders for next year right now.


Maybe they will combine the two teams..... just kidding. I have no doubt they will work the roster out.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Maybe they will combine the two teams..... just kidding. I have no doubt they will work the roster out.


LMAO!!!!!!! Although if a chick is good enough to race with the men I don't have a problem with it. I just doubt that 99% of the girls could race in the men's peloton.

Apparently they in the process of signing two kids from the one U-23/amateur team that is basically a feeder team for them. (This is the team that Valverde got 2 of his kids that aged out of his team last year to and told them both to keep working and improving and he'd eventually be able to get them a spot at Movistar. Those aren't the two kids Movistar is in the process of signing at the moment. Those two from Valverde's team would have turned 19 this year.) I'm wondering if they are also looking at the one kid everyone in Spain is high on that is on Contador's U-23 team as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> LMAO!!!!!!! Although if a chick is good enough to race with the men I don't have a problem with it. I just doubt that 99% of the girls could race in the men's peloton.
> 
> Apparently they in the process of signing two kids from the one U-23/amateur team that is basically a feeder team for them. (This is the team that Valverde got 2 of his kids that aged out of his team last year to and told them both to keep working and improving and he'd eventually be able to get them a spot at Movistar. Those aren't the two kids Movistar is in the process of signing at the moment. Those two from Valverde's team would have turned 19 this year.) I'm wondering if they are also looking at the one kid everyone in Spain is high on that is on Contador's U-23 team as well.


 My guess is some pro women could hang in a pure hill climb event or something like that, but when it comes to power events, they would probably be at a disadvantage. It would be interesting to see though. Pro women would probably dust amateur men though. I bet that wouldn't even be close in most cases.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's some interesting info on that possibility:

Male to Female, What’s the power difference on the bike? - Source Endurance

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/06/just-good-female-pro-road-cyclists/


----------



## KoroninK

It would be interesting to see. The problem is like the one race that didn't leave a large enough time gap between the women's race and when the men's race started. The men ended up in the middle of the women's race and it turned into a complete disaster. I think it depends on the amateurs. There are Cat 1 and 2 riders who are friends with and train with WT riders, even though they know they aren't at the same level. Also there are some Cat 1 and 2 riders who are good enough to be domestiques at the pro level and the WT level but choose to not turn pro. Valverde's oldest brother from everything I've heard was good enough to be a top level domestique at the WT level, but didn't want that type of lifestyle. He choose to keep racing at the Cat 1 level and go to college and become a businessman. He now helps Alejandro run his amateur team around his job. He also retired from amateur racing several years ago.


----------



## pedalbiker

Rashadabd said:


> Pro women would probably dust amateur men though. I bet that wouldn't even be close in most cases.


No way. As mentioned, maybe in a pure hill climb, but in an American crit or rolling road race? Not 1s, probably not most 2s. Probably not most 3s! 

No.


----------



## Rashadabd

pedalbiker said:


> No way. As mentioned, maybe in a pure hill climb, but in an American crit or rolling road race? Not 1s, probably not most 2s. Probably not most 3s!
> 
> No.


I would actually like to see that. Coryn Rivera vs some Cat 1 or Cat 2 guy. I'm not convinced that is going to turn out the way you think it is. Coryn was a heck of a crit racer before he made her way to the world tour.


----------



## KoroninK

Cat 1 racers over here are at a lower level than the Cat 1 racers in Europe. I don't think she beats the Cat 1 riders in Europe. Cat 1 or 2 riders in the US she might be able to beat. We're talking different levels. Although I don't think she can be the pros. The other thing is that women's races are shorter than the men's races. Granted some of the stages are ridiculous with the length and shorter stages usually mean better racing.

Interesting discussion with some of my Spanish friends. Aside from the fact that we all believe Quintana has become a cancer at Movistar, some are thinking that is why Landa was signed. Bring him in and force a war between those two and hope to force Quintana out. Seems to be a theory going around in Spain.


----------



## coldash

KoroninK said:


> Interesting discussion with some of my Spanish friends. Aside from the fact that we all believe Quintana has become a cancer at Movistar, some are thinking that is why Landa was signed. Bring him in and force a war between those two and hope to force Quintana out. Seems to be a theory going around in Spain.


That seems like a deplorable attitude to me. If Movistar don't want Quintana in their team they should be open about it rather than set him up to fail

I've also heard that there is a racist undertone to much of the Spanish dislike of Quintana. I sincerely hope that isn't the case. If it is true then it is despicable


----------



## pedalbiker

Rashadabd said:


> I would actually like to see that. Coryn Rivera vs some Cat 1 or Cat 2 guy. I'm not convinced that is going to turn out the way you think it is. Coryn was a heck of a crit racer before he made her way to the world tour.


That's alright. I've watched a few women's PRT crits. And I've raced a few mens. The difference is stratospheric. 

But even at your local parking lot crit? Coryn wouldn't win, those, either, and I'd be surprised if she podiumed. The finishes are just nothing like the women's finishes. The speed for one, the bursts/power for another, the aggression for a third. Apples and oranges.


----------



## KoroninK

coldash said:


> That seems like a deplorable attitude to me. If Movistar don't want Quintana in their team they should be open about it rather than set him up to fail
> 
> I've also heard that there is a racist undertone to much of the Spanish dislike of Quintana. I sincerely hope that isn't the case. If it is true then it is despicable


Comments made by team leadership lead most to believe they want Quintana out, but they won't be the one to break the contract. Right now with the looks of what the team will be next year, a lot of young kids under 25 on that team Quintana is going to struggle as he needs a team around him to do well. Valverde, if he's even close to what he was before the injury, will be fine. He got a podium when he was with Kelme which was not a WT team and couldn't really support him. Landa, well don't know how much of a team he needs to support him.

I'm sure there is some racism in some Spaniards dislike of Quintana. However, with my friends they don't like him because they think he's too one dimensional and don't think he's nearly as good as the hype. They also are still made that their Spanish team would ever even consider giving leadership of the team for the Spanish Grand Tour to a non Spaniard. Now that would be the same atitude if the rider was French, Italian, American, British, German, or Colombian. They believe the Spanish WT team should only ever have a Spaniard as team leader for the Spanish Grand Tour.


----------



## Rashadabd

coldash said:


> That seems like a deplorable attitude to me. If Movistar don't want Quintana in their team they should be open about it rather than set him up to fail
> 
> I've also heard that there is a racist undertone to much of the Spanish dislike of Quintana. I sincerely hope that isn't the case. If it is true then it is despicable


I have sensed this as well at times. I don't like it either. Some Colombian greats pretty much spelled it out as well, indicating they were never welcomed into the European Peloton in the Rapha film linked below. It just makes me want to pull for these guys more. In fact, that may be just what I do next year. Kwiatkowski and Sagan for the Classics and Quintana, Uran, and Dumoulin as my GC guys (I love me some Kwiat, Sagan, and Dumoulin, sorry).


----------



## Rashadabd

pedalbiker said:


> That's alright. I've watched a few women's PRT crits. And I've raced a few mens. The difference is stratospheric.
> 
> But even at your local parking lot crit? Coryn wouldn't win, those, either, and I'd be surprised if she podiumed. The finishes are just nothing like the women's finishes. The speed for one, the bursts/power for another, the aggression for a third. Apples and oranges.


It's too bad we can't find out because I still believe some of the pro women, especially those with serious track credentials, could hang with some of the cat 1 and cat 2 dudes.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Comments made by team leadership lead most to believe they want Quintana out, but they won't be the one to break the contract. Right now with the looks of what the team will be next year, a lot of young kids under 25 on that team Quintana is going to struggle as he needs a team around him to do well. Valverde, if he's even close to what he was before the injury, will be fine. He got a podium when he was with Kelme which was not a WT team and couldn't really support him. Landa, well don't know how much of a team he needs to support him.
> 
> I'm sure there is some racism in some Spaniards dislike of Quintana. However, with my friends they don't like him because they think he's too one dimensional and don't think he's nearly as good as the hype. They also are still made that their Spanish team would ever even consider giving leadership of the team for the Spanish Grand Tour to a non Spaniard. Now that would be the same atitude if the rider was French, Italian, American, British, German, or Colombian. They believe the Spanish WT team should only ever have a Spaniard as team leader for the Spanish Grand Tour.


How do you call someone with 2 grand tour victories and like 14 stage race wins hype? That's just ludicrous. The dude is the real deal clearly. He's not your traditional all arounder, he's built in the climber mould. He's not the first great cyclist that is primarily a climber, there have been many. It's statements like the "hype" thing that make the rest of us suspicious.....


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> How do you call someone with 2 grand tour victories and like 14 stage race wins hype? That's just ludicrous. The dude is the real deal clearly. He's not your traditional all arounder, he's built in the climber mould. He's not the first great cyclist that is primarily a climber, there have been many. It's statements like the "hype" thing that make the rest of us suspicious.....


Because of the way he won the two he won. His Giro he won because he basically attacked when they neutralized the field and for some reason they didn't penalize him for it. Otherwise Uran win that one. He only won the Vuelta because Contador and Valverde came up with a great plan for the Formigal stage. Plus Contador and Dumoulin have won the Giro with no support at all, where as Quintana couldn't win with very good support. Yes they prefer the all arounders.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> I have sensed this as well at times. I don't like it either. Some Colombian greats pretty much spelled it out as well, indicating they were never welcomed into the European Peloton in the Rapha film linked below. It just makes me want to pull for these guys more. In fact, that may be just what I do next year. Kwiatkowski and Sagan for the Classics and Quintana, Uran, and Dumoulin as my GC guys (I love me some Kwiat, Sagan, and Dumoulin, sorry).


With what Movistar doesn't have next year, I wouldn't expect much from Quintana in any Grand Tour next year. I would not be surprised to see a war in that team between Landa and Quintana. Uran will either still be at Cannondale if they can come up with funding or the best guess is at Astana. Truthfully I think Chaves is the best GC rider from Colombia right now. His problem is staying healthy.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Because of the way he won the two he won. His Giro he won because he basically attacked when they neutralized the field and for some reason they didn't penalize him for it. Otherwise Uran win that one. He only won the Vuelta because Contador and Valverde came up with a great plan for the Formigal stage. Plus Contador and Dumoulin have won the Giro with no support at all, where as Quintana couldn't win with very good support. Yes they prefer the all arounders.


You can say something about pretty much every victory if you are objective. Froome has the Skybots, Hesjedal had weather, so did Nibali at his last TdF victory along with crashes, etc. At the end of the day, he won and you are just being silly if you can't accept that on some level.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> With what Movistar doesn't have next year, I wouldn't expect much from Quintana in any Grand Tour next year. I would not be surprised to see a war in that team between Landa and Quintana. Uran will either still be at Cannondale if they can come up with funding or the best guess is at Astana. Truthfully I think Chaves is the best GC rider from Colombia right now. His problem is staying healthy.


There you go with the silliness again. Clearly Quintana is the best Colombian GC racer right now. Just use Wikipedia to compare the palmares. It's not even a close call. It's fine to say he's really good, but I don't like him. You and your friends do know that you don't have to pretend that he's horrible or that his grand tour victories don't count somehow to justify whatever it is you have against him, right?


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> You can say something about pretty much every victory if you are objective. Froome has the Skybots, Hesjedal had weather, so did Nibali at his last TdF victory along with crashes, etc. At the end of the day, he won and you are just being silly if you can't accept that on some level.


But the neutralized Giro stage is an issue. Ah, the Skybots are well teammates and isn't that what teammates are for, even if many don't like it?  As for the Vuelta, Quintana would have never thought of let alone attempt something like that on his own. Yes weather is part of races, however when a race is neutralized that is supposed to apply to everyone.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> But the neutralized Giro stage is an issue. Ah, the Skybots are well teammates and isn't that what teammates are for, even if many don't like it?  As for the Vuelta, Quintana would have never thought of let alone attempt something like that on his own. Yes weather is part of races, however when a race is neutralized that is supposed to apply to everyone.


If you are suggesting that he's reall not that good and that he cheated his way to grand tour victories, your bias has you way out there. It's pretty bizarre really.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> There you go with the silliness again. Clearly Quintana is the best Colombian GC racer right now. Just use Wikipedia to compare the palmares. It's not even a close call. It's fine to say he's really good, but I don't like him. You and your friends do know that you don't have to pretend that he's horrible or that his grand tour victories don't count somehow to justify whatever it is you have against him, right?


As I said Chaves' problem is injuries. He's not going to have as good of palmares because he can't stay healthy. That is a major issue.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> As I said Chaves' problem is injuries. He's not going to have as good of palmares because he can't stay healthy. That is a major issue.


No, he hasn't won as much. That's my point. Chaves has podiums, Quintana has victories.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> If you are suggesting that he's reall not that good and that he cheated his way to grand tour victories, your bias has you way out there. It's pretty bizarre really.


Suggesting he's not as good as the hype. He is a good grand tour rider, but not a great one. Contador and Indurain are great Grand Tour riders. If Froome wins the Vuelta this year he'll be close, but he needs to race the Giro and podium there. Nibali is probably a step below Contador and Indurain. (I'm sure there are some from other eras as well that are great). I put Quintana on a level below Froome and Nibali.


----------



## coldash

The Movistar / Quintana issue demonstrates a lack of leadership within Movistar (leaving aside the racism aspect for the moment). If, in their opinion, Quintana isn't up to the job, they should should offer him a free transfer to another team. I mean if he is that bad, what have they got to lose? If Quintana isn't getting the support he needs from the other riders, they should do a SunWeb / Barguil on them to let them know who calls the shots.

If, as *KoroninK* appears to be confirming, there is a element of racism being directed towards Quintana, then this needs to be highlighted as an aspect of Movistar's involvement in the sport?


----------



## KoroninK

coldash said:


> The Movistar / Quintana issue demonstrates a lack of leadership within Movistar (leaving aside the racism aspect for the moment). If, in their opinion, Quintana isn't up to the job, they should should offer him a free transfer to another team. I mean if he is that bad, what have they got to lose? If Quintana isn't getting the support he needs from the other riders, they should do a SunWeb / Barguil on them to let them know who calls the shots.
> 
> If, as *KoroninK* appears to be confirming, there is a element of racism being directed towards Quintana, then this needs to be highlighted as an aspect of Movistar's involvement in the sport?


Lack of leadership there I would definitely agree with regardless of anything else going on at that team. He's definitely not getting the support of many of the riders on the team. Now how much is racism and how much is lack of leadership on his part is debatable and very likely the answer is a combination of the two. However, Amador has never had a problem getting teammates to work for him and he is also South American, although Costa Rican not Colombian.


----------



## coldash

KoroninK said:


> Lack of leadership there I would definitely agree with regardless of anything else going on at that team. He's definitely not getting the support of many of the riders on the team. Now how much is racism and how much is lack of leadership on his part is debatable and very likely the answer is a combination of the two. However, Amador has never had a problem getting teammates to work for him and he is also South American, although Costa Rican not Colombian.


That's a very reasonable and balanced reply. Thanks.

Let's hope it gets resolved soon


----------



## Rashadabd

Andrew Talansky announces his retirement. Surprised but not surprised.

https://instagram.com/p/BYqqUZSgxSx/


----------



## KoroninK

Wow. This is a surprise! I was not expecting that.


----------



## Rashadabd

I guess Sunweb won't be missing Barguile. It looks like they already have their second GC guy. Good to go with Dumoulin and Kelderman....

Kelderman: I will fight for the Vuelta a Espana podium | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## tony_mm

Rashadabd said:


> I guess Sunweb won't be missing Barguile. It looks like they already have their second GC guy. Good to go with Dumoulin and Kelderman....
> 
> Kelderman: I will fight for the Vuelta a Espana podium | Cyclingnews.com


Barguil was never meant to go for the GC but he wanted to go for stages. He said that in a few years he might try the GC.

Kelderman is strong indeed!


----------



## love4himies

Rashadabd said:


> Andrew Talansky announces his retirement. Surprised but not surprised.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BYqqUZSgxSx/


Just read that. I was surprised by it.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like Cannondale Drapac might survive to fight for another year. Interesting choice of words in the email. "We will be enforcing our contracts for next year." Doubt it would hold up as an argument if anyone signed with a different team between the we're in major trouble and you are released from your contract email and the we are enforcing email, but hey, I am glad they are still in it and have a chance. 

Breaking: Cannondale-Drapac will honor 2018 rider contracts | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

This is kind of the response I suspected they would receive. Some of these guys have to already be gone and it's hard to blame them.

Several riders set to leave Cannondale-Drapac despite secured sponsorship | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I agree those who have already signed elsewhere are going to go. I can't see how they can enforce contracts when they were told they could go. Now those who haven't signed with anyone else they probably can enforce those contract. Also I would think they can find enough riders to fill out their roster. It does appear the crowd sourcing did work to attract a new sponsor.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> I agree those who have already signed elsewhere are going to go. I can't see how they can enforce contracts when they were told they could go. Now those who haven't signed with anyone else they probably can enforce those contract. Also I would think they can find enough riders to fill out their roster. It does appear the crowd sourcing did work to attract a new sponsor.


It looks like they lost a big one already. This guy has all of the potential in the world too when it comes to the Classics. 

Van Baarle set to leave Cannondale-Drapac | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> It looks like they lost a big one already. This guy has all of the potential in the world too when it comes to the Classics.
> 
> Van Baarle set to leave Cannondale-Drapac | Cyclingnews.com


Can't blame him. He had to go secure his future and no idea if the crowd funding would actually work. I know Uran and Woods were giving them 2 weeks before they started talking to other teams, but I think those two were two who knew they could find another team without too much trouble to take them. I'm glad for all the guys who would have been unemployed if the team folded.


----------



## Rashadabd

EF Education First revealed as Cannondale-Drapac's new title sponsor for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I just read the Velonews article. It appears they will be stable for at least the next 3 years. That is good news. Also they explain what the money from the crowdfunding is going to go towards. It´s going towards a combination of science and technology advancement and towards preparing riders for life after racing.
Cannondale-Drapac secures new title sponsor EF Education First | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Finally have some very good news for Neilson Powless whom we were begining to wonder if we needed to become his unofficial agent. He has signed a 2 year contract with Lotto NL Jumbo
Powless signs two-year deal with LottoNL-Jumbo | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Finally have some very good news for Neilson Powless whom we were begining to wonder if we needed to become his unofficial agent. He has signed a 2 year contract with Lotto NL Jumbo
> Powless signs two-year deal with LottoNL-Jumbo | Cyclingnews.com


Awesome! He is one I definitely plan to keep my eye on and that team has some nice young talent it is developing.


----------



## KoroninK

Rashadabd said:


> Awesome! He is one I definitely plan to keep my eye on and that team has some nice young talent it is developing.


Agreed. That team does seem to at least have an idea of how to develop young riders. I think many of us will be watching him and seeing how he progresses. I have some hope for him. Next year will be an adjustment to both racing in Europe and at the WT level. Jaime Roson (Caja Rural) told a story last year after Tirreno-Adriatico. After one of the stages he was asking his teammates if he was imagining things or was this race really as hard as he thought it was. He said they tried to answer him and then told him they were going to have him meet someone who could explain it a lot better. They introduced him to Valverde and he said Valverde took the time to talk with him and explain why he was feeling the race as so hard and it was something that was going to just take time for him to learn. So next year I expect Powless to struggle and learn.


----------



## Rashadabd

Sky keeps getting stronger:

Van Baarle close to signing for Team Sky | Cyclingnews.com

This provides them with a really legitimate Classics threat given the kind of support they can provide.


----------



## aclinjury

Rashadabd said:


> EF Education First revealed as Cannondale-Drapac's new title sponsor for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


as I read the article, I got the sense that it was an 11th-hour save for the team due to the grace of EF Education



> "When EF learned about the #SaveArgyle campaign from a colleague, they decided to dig a little deeper," Vaughters explained.
> 
> "They weren't very familiar with the world of professional cycling, but all the details they unearthed impressed them. They discovered clear overlap between our story and mission and their own, and things have unfolded from there."
> 
> "I'm incredibly happy and also exhausted," said Vaughters.


I just hope EF Education can stick around at the end of 3 years, or else it may take another miracle


----------



## Rashadabd

I feel like Lotto Jumbo is trying to get my attention by signing all of this young American talent. 

Sepp Kuss signs with LottoNL-Jumbo | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Maybe they are trying to expand their fan base?


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Maybe they are trying to expand their fan base?


I'm sure they are and it just might work if these young Americans turn out to be stars. Powless definitely has the potential.


Powless focused on European success in 2017 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

It very well may. I'll definitely be paying attention to how Powless develops. Thanks to them signing him we aren't going to have to start acting as his agent to find him a WT team.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> I'm sure they are and it just might work if these young Americans turn out to be stars. Powless definitely has the potential.
> 
> 
> Powless focused on European success in 2017 | Cyclingnews.com


I think that Powless and Kuss are both stars in the making. I think that Kuss has great untapped potential. He seems to be able to climb with the likes of some very good guys, but maybe gets a little too eager and blows himself up. 

Powless is already proving to be a star.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I think that Powless and Kuss are both stars in the making. I think that Kuss has great untapped potential. He seems to be able to climb with the likes of some very good guys, but maybe gets a little too eager and blows himself up.
> 
> Powless is already proving to be a star.


I agree.


----------



## Rashadabd

I am kind of surprised by this one. Gerrans hasn't looked particularly strong this year at all. How much can he help Porte if he's not there on those tough climbs and the most challenging moments of the race???

Gerrans joins BMC for final chapter of career | VeloNews.com

Lotto NL Jumbo is at again as well. I am definitely going to be keeping an eye on them next year:

Danny van Poppel signs two-year deal with LottoNL-Jumbo | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## TricrossRich

I'm really surprised by this move from Gerrans... especially after Matthews moved away from Orica, which was seemingly in response to disputing with Gerrans.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I'm really surprised by this move from Gerrans... especially after Matthews moved away from Orica, which was seemingly in response to disputing with Gerrans.


True, but it just dawned on me that this is probably about them signing Trentin as much as it is his poor performance.


----------



## TricrossRich

Rashadabd said:


> True, but it just dawned on me that this is probably about them signing Trentin as much as it is his poor performance.


Ahhh yes... forgot about that.


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar has signed another U-23 rider. Jaime Castrillo. He is with the Spanish U-23 team Lizarte which seems to be a feeder team for Movistar. Next year they are going to be an extremely young team and would be able to field a full U-23 team if they wanted to. Alejandro wasn't that far off last year when he said that he's about old enough to be some of these young kids dad.


----------



## Rashadabd

I hope I am wrong, but I have a feeling this guy's pro cycling career won't last much longer. 

Degenkolb hospitalized due to 'breathing problems' | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Unfortunately I think you're most likely correct. He's never fully recovered from that training crash with the car. This is just more problems.


----------



## KoroninK

Cannondale has finally made their first signing of the season. They have signed Logan Owen.
Logan Owen steps up to WorldTour with Slipstream Sports - Cannondale-Drapac Pro Cycling Team


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Cannondale has finally made their first signing of the season. They have signed Logan Owen.
> Logan Owen steps up to WorldTour with Slipstream Sports - Cannondale-Drapac Pro Cycling Team


I just saw this as well and I love it. The kid deserves a chance. I hope he does well.


----------



## KoroninK

Guess now that both Owen and Powless have WT contracts we don't need to figure out how to try to be agents for them. LOL I think we'll both be watching how they develop.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Guess now that both Owen and Powless have WT contracts we don't need to figure out how to try to be agents for them. LOL I think we'll both be watching how they develop.


Definitely.


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar has announced their 5th signing for next year: Rafael Valls (from Lotto Soudal).


----------



## Rashadabd

Modolo to Cannondale Drapac. This provides them with a legitimate sprinter. He's not top tier, but he's really solid. They also lost Skujins to Trek which continues to add young but kind of unproven talent.

Modolo signs two-year deal with EF Education First-Drapac | Cyclingnews.com

Trek-Segafredo sign Skujins | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Cannondale Drapac adds more sprint/classics talent by signing yesterday's winner Dan McLay.

Dan McLay strengthens Slipstream Sports’ sprint squad - Cannondale-Drapac Pro Cycling Team


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek Segafredo finalizes its roster with two more additions.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/trek-segafredo-complete-2018-roster-with-grmay-and-conci/


----------



## Rashadabd

I guess the argument can be made that Pantano, Brambilla, or Skujins could develop into a serious grand tour contender the way Jungles, George Bennett, or Woods have, but I kind of doubt it and feel like this may be a mistake unless they have their eyes on a big fish for next year or something. 

Alberto Contador not replaced by Grand Tour contender in Trek-Segafredo's 2018 team - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

I guess Fabio Felline is another guy that might rise to the occasion for them We'll see...

Felline extends with Trek-Segafredo, Euskadi-Murias to Pro Conti in 2018 - News shorts | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

They were one of the teams that the rumors were were talking with Quintana in trying to get him to break his contract with Movistar to go there. They may still be trying that once we get into next season, esp depending on how things at Movistar go with having 3 GC riders. That is going to be interesting to see how it's handled. After reading an interview with Landa, he's saying the same things Valverde was when he's been asked. 3 Grand Tours, they each will get one and the season long enough with plenty of races for all 3 of them. Although Landa did specifically say that Valverde is the team leader even though there will be 3 GC riders.


----------



## Rashadabd

Quickstep Floors brings on another young sprint/classics talent:

Alvaro Hodeg signs first pro contract with Quick-Step Floors | News | Quick-Step Floors Cycling Team


----------



## Rashadabd

An update:

Cycling transfers 2018: All the ins and outs from the WorldTour - Cycling Weekly

I really like where some of these young guys have landed. I see a number of good fits for them. Powless and Kuss at Lotto NL Jumbo, Ryan Mullen and Toms Skujins at Trek, Logan Owen at Cannondale, all of the guys that went to Sky, if they can crack the lineup and get on the road in any meaningful races, Theuns at Sunweb, etc.


----------



## Rashadabd

Cannondale Drapac loses Bevin. This team still has some serious holes to fill and just bringing in sprinters and classics racers (even good ones) isn't going to cut it. Their climbing and GC support ranks have been hit hard. They have now lost 10 of the 27 riders they had this year. Many of those were climber/all-arounder/GC guys. They have only brought in three replacements thus far and two of the three are sprinters. Logan Owen could be GC support I guess, but he is better suited to being groomed for leadership in the Classics IMO. They still have lots of work to do and I wonder how many good guys are still even available at this point??? 

Bevin joins BMC Racing for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> Cannondale Drapac loses Bevin. This team still has some serious holes to fill and just bringing in sprinters and classics racers (even good ones) isn't going to cut it. Their climbing and GC support ranks have been hit hard. They have now lost 10 of the 27 riders they had this year. Many of those were climber/all-arounder/GC guys. They have only brought in three replacements thus far and two of the three are sprinters. Logan Owen could be GC support I guess, but he is better suited to being groomed for leadership in the Classics IMO. They still have lots of work to do and I wonder how many good guys are still even available at this point???
> 
> Bevin joins BMC Racing for 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


Didn't see anything on that list about Phinney, but I might've missed it.


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> Didn't see anything on that list about Phinney, but I might've missed it.


My understanding is he's staying under his current contract.


----------



## Rashadabd

Alexey Vermuelen is still without a contract for some reason. Cannondale Drapac, are you listening????

Alexey Vermeulen's Worlds of Dreams - Peloton Magazine


----------



## Rashadabd

PFP on falling apart and learning to rekindle the fire. 

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/10/awake-nightmare-pauline-ferrand-prevot-got-groove-back/


----------



## Rashadabd

Talansky moves on to triathlon. Good for you Andrew, I hope it works out. 


Andrew Talansky switches to triathlon | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I hope it works for Andrew as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek outlines their plan of attack for next year and discusses the riders they pursued:

'Irreplaceable': Trek-Segafredo unable to find new Grand Tour star to take Contador spot - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd

Interesting insights into how this stuff goes down:

Transfer mechanics: Daniel Martin to UAE Team Emirates | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar today announced they resigned Anacona and Betancur.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Movistar today announced they resigned Anacona and Betancur.


I saw that. Smart moves. I also saw a couple of articles suggesting Valverde will target the Ardennes, Giro, Vuelta, and Worlds while Landa and or Quintana target the TdF. I honestly don't see Movistar sending both of them to that race. That would be exactly what Landa signed to avoid, so my guess is one of them will have leadership at the Giro while Valverde has leadership at the Ardennes, Vuelta, and Worlds.


----------



## KoroninK

I'm not sure about Anacona, but I'm not surprised at that they resigned Betancur. He's started showing signs up his potential and he's finally learned about weight and racing. LOL
Yeah. I actually read the interview in Spanish. He said he does NOT want to go back to the Tour. He wants a classics heavy spring schedule and then the Giro, Vuelta and Worlds. With his two main goals the Ardennes and Worlds. (Contrary to what he said earlier this year, he's still obsessed with the Worlds). He also made a comment in that interview that maybe it's time for him to start stepping back from leadership in the Grand Tours, but that he still wants a shot at history at la Vuelta. My guess is Landa will do the Giro/Tour again this year and share leadership in both or he may still get leadership of the Giro as Valverde will be peaking for the Giro and truthfully no one knows how his knee is going to react to racing. (Which is why he was trying to convince the team to let him race Lombardia and the other one day races that just finished. Yeah, he's impatient.)


----------



## Rashadabd

How the Cannondale Drapac debacle/crisis actually went down:

Inside Slipstream's brush with death | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Pro cycling's worst kept secret has finally been confirmed:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/fabio-aru-signs-for-uae-team-emirates/


----------



## Rashadabd

A good one from Woods on life as a modern pro cyclist, different perspectives on risk, and going for it all:

Michael Woods blog: The Rook | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

A response from Landa. I kind of like his style thus far. 

Landa: I would have liked a different welcome from Quintana | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I also like his response. The most interesting thing in it though is if he also wants the Tour that leaves Valverde leading the team for both the Giro and the Vuelta. LOL. Somehow I don't think that was what anyone was expecting. I'm pretty sure part of Valverde's idea for the Giro was to ride for Landa so he could test his knee and how it reacts to a Grand Tour. I do think Movistar will be interesting to watch next year and if they send Landa and Quintana as co leaders to the Tour the Tour will be interesting, but not necessarily for the right reasons.


----------



## Rashadabd

It sounds like all of this team shrinking might benefit EF Education First (Cannondale Drapac). I just read Daniel Moreno might be joining them which would add some useful experience and skill. You never know how things will play out on the road, but Sky just looks ridiculously deep, even after losing some strong riders and going younger with replacements. Quickstep recovered admirably from some big losses, but still lost a lot of talent that will be tough to replace. They should still be strong with their Jungles, Alaphilippe, and Gaviria nucleus intact though. UAE Emirates has taken a big step forward by signing Martin, Kristoff, and Aru. They should rattle some cages if they all stay healthy (which has been an issue for each of them in the past). Movistar lost some folks too, but bringing in Landa is a serious victory IMO. Orica, BMC, Bahrain, and Bora all pretty much stayed the same, excep for Orica adding Trentin, which is a nice upgrade as well. Those are probably the teams I expect the most from next year. As for individual riders, my eyes will be focused on Kwiatkowski, Sagan, and the other Classics big riders as usual. I can't believe we have like 3 months to wait....


----------



## KoroninK

Movistar did resign Dayer Quintana and the only reason most people can come up with for that is to keep Nairo happy. We could come with probably at least 100 riders at the pro Conti and Conti levels that are better and more deserving of that spot. He hardly ever is sent to races. It's a wasted roster spot. Movistar is much weaker going into next year than they have been for a few years. They look like a mid tier team at best and definitely not a top tier team. They have maybe 4 riders for the flats and most of the roster is 25 or under. These kids are going to have to step up. It really doesn't look that good going into next year. Truthfully Landa may be rethinking this as I'm not entirely sure this team can support a GC rider in ANY Grand Tour next year. Over the past two years Movistar has lost a LOT of their top domestiques without really replacing them.
Not surprised they didn't resign Moreno. He's been a disappointment the last two years. If he does sign with Cannondale he could definitely bring some leadership and experience to that team.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Movistar did resign Dayer Quintana and the only reason most people can come up with for that is to keep Nairo happy. We could come with probably at least 100 riders at the pro Conti and Conti levels that are better and more deserving of that spot. He hardly ever is sent to races. It's a wasted roster spot. Movistar is much weaker going into next year than they have been for a few years. They look like a mid tier team at best and definitely not a top tier team. They have maybe 4 riders for the flats and most of the roster is 25 or under. These kids are going to have to step up. It really doesn't look that good going into next year. Truthfully Landa may be rethinking this as I'm not entirely sure this team can support a GC rider in ANY Grand Tour next year. Over the past two years Movistar has lost a LOT of their top domestiques without really replacing them.
> Not surprised they didn't resign Moreno. He's been a disappointment the last two years. If he does sign with Cannondale he could definitely bring some leadership and experience to that team.


Yeah, I can't say they look strong. The sibling thing happens though. It's similar with the Sagans and Nibalis, etc. Not everyone can be Schlecks I guess.


----------



## den bakker

KoroninK said:


> He hardly ever is sent to races. It's a wasted roster spot.


more than 50 race days in 2017. 
more than 60 in 2016.


----------



## KoroninK

Well you also have the Harrada and Izagirra brothers who are very good domestiques and Ion is getting his shot at leadership. Peter's brother at least seems to contribute as a domestique. Dayer is useless. I really hope they aren't paying him more than minimum wages. I think this is going to have a major impact on the team esp with Quintana. Valverde, if he's anywhere close to what he was before the injury, will be ok. He's proven he could win at the WT level when he was on a Pro Conti team (finished on the podium at the Vuelta in 2003 for Kelme and I don't think they could support a GC rider). I think Landa can as well. Nairo, however is another story. Oh and this team is going to struggle badly when it comes to the TTT. Here is your list for top 4 time trialists on this team: Josha Sütterlin, Nelson Oliveria, Alejandro Valverde, and Mikel Landa. For the flat races, stages, and parts of stage races, they have Sütterlin, Oliveria, Rojas, Erviti and Barbero. Then for the mountains, sure they have a ton of climbers, but most of them are kids and half the riders they signed this year were racing at the U-23 level last year.
Two years ago the team admitted they rely too heavily on Valverde and they needed to do something to fix that. Not only haven't they done anything to fix it, they appear to be going into next year needing him even more desperately to rely on and until he starts racing again we don't know how his knee is going to react, even though everything so far has been positive.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Well you also have the Harrada and Izagirra brothers who are very good domestiques and Ion is getting his shot at leadership. Peter's brother at least seems to contribute as a domestique. Dayer is useless. I really hope they aren't paying him more than minimum wages. I think this is going to have a major impact on the team esp with Quintana. Valverde, if he's anywhere close to what he was before the injury, will be ok. He's proven he could win at the WT level when he was on a Pro Conti team (finished on the podium at the Vuelta in 2003 for Kelme and I don't think they could support a GC rider). I think Landa can as well. Nairo, however is another story. Oh and this team is going to struggle badly when it comes to the TTT. Here is your list for top 4 time trialists on this team: Josha Sütterlin, Nelson Oliveria, Alejandro Valverde, and Mikel Landa. For the flat races, stages, and parts of stage races, they have Sütterlin, Oliveria, Rojas, Erviti and Barbero. Then for the mountains, sure they have a ton of climbers, but most of them are kids and half the riders they signed this year were racing at the U-23 level last year.
> Two years ago the team admitted they rely too heavily on Valverde and they needed to do something to fix that. Not only haven't they done anything to fix it, they appear to be going into next year needing him even more desperately to rely on and until he starts racing again we don't know how his knee is going to react, even though everything so far has been positive.


Didn't Dayer do really well in the Tour de San Luis in 2016? Anyway, he's no worse than Peter's brother or Nibali's in my book. You do what you have to in order to get a top talent to sign for you. If that means taking on a sibling that's an average or slightly below average pro cyclist, then you do it. It's not unusual. That being said, I agree that they need young talent to step up for them to be good.


----------



## Rashadabd

Definitely not "useless" I'd say:

Tour de San Luis: Dayer Quintana rides out from under older brother's shadow | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

The team finally speaks and suggests the TdF might be for everyone....

Movistar flirts with Tour ‘super team’ led by Quintana, Landa, Valverde | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

That race was the one that had the crash Molari got hurt real bad in and Dayer was one of a handful of riders that didn't get slowed down by.


----------



## KoroninK

Yeah, I saw that and apparently Valverde has changed his mind. He likes some of Tour stages and was saying there's a bunch he can win. They won't do a final schedule until he settles on what he wants first then they'll do the rest around that.
I've read a couple articles saying they are seriously considering sending all 3 to the Tour and they will all be co leaders. This seems to have disaster written all over it. The most interesting part is Landa and Quintana were arguing in the press over the Tour. Valverde didn't bother to say anything about wanting to go to it until they get to the team meetings, which is actually the more diplomatic and smart move. Then again he's also been around for a long time. He also said (don't think it got picked up by the English press) that he's very happy to have Landa in the team and thinks Landa fits in very well.


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> The team finally speaks and suggests the TdF might be for everyone....
> 
> Movistar flirts with Tour ‘super team’ led by Quintana, Landa, Valverde | VeloNews.com


There's an old saying in the NFL that goes something like this: if you have two starting QBs on your team, you're a team without a QB. It speaks not only to the skillset of the players, but to the lack of clear leadership on the part of the most important position.


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> There's an old saying in the NFL that goes something like this: if you have two starting QBs on your team, you're a team without a QB. It speaks not only to the skillset of the players, but to the lack of clear leadership on the part of the most important position.


Yep, this is one of the reasons I think Sunweb is the ideal team to challenge Sky. There's no debate Dumoulin is that team's leader. Everyone will be riding in support of him like Froome. You can win stages and jerseys with multiple leaders, but you won't beat Sky in the TdF that way unless everyone gets behind one guy for GC as the primary objective. They might be able to do that if they give Landa free reign and support at the Giro. It might motivate him to play team ball at the TdF.


----------



## KoroninK

Agreed that Sunweb and Dumoulin are in the best place to challenge Sky. The interesting thing about Movistar looking back over their history, more times than not they have gone to Grand Tours with co leaders. This is how they typically set up their team. Personally, I still think Movistar is better off sending Quintana and Landa to the Tour. Sending Landa and Valverde to the Giro, then Valverde and maybe Quintana to the Vuelta. Them sending all 3 to the Tour is a recipe for disaster and I can't see how that ends well.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Agreed that Sunweb and Dumoulin are in the best place to challenge Sky. The interesting thing about Movistar looking back over their history, more times than not they have gone to Grand Tours with co leaders. This is how they typically set up their team. Personally, I still think Movistar is better off sending Quintana and Landa to the Tour. Sending Landa and Valverde to the Giro, then Valverde and maybe Quintana to the Vuelta. Them sending all 3 to the Tour is a recipe for disaster and I can't see how that ends well.


I can agree with most, if not all of that. I think Landa is an ideal leader for the Giro and then a stage hunter/support for the TdF. The irony of that is that's the exact same position he was in last year with Sky. He had to share leadership in the Giro, but he was a leader. Maybe being the sole leader will make it better. Going that route is probably the easiest to get everyone to buy into. I guess the other alternative is to send Quintana back to the Giro, where he actually seems to perform his best and allow Landa to lead at the TdF. That could work well also and seems to interest Landa, but it is probably going to be tough to sell that plan to Quintana. Either way, I would ask Valverde to focus on leadership for the Ardennes and then allow him to pick two grand tours to hunt stages and act as Road captain. 

FWIW, it sounds like they have cleared the air now and are getting along at the moment. 

Landa, Quintana make peace, for now | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I tend to agree that giving Landa sole leadership at the Giro may alleviate some of complaints Landa had at Sky. Sending Valverde with him makes sense as Valverde can take some of that pressure off of Landa's shoulders, be a great option B for the team and give Landa that person he can talk to and get advise from. (Which at least some of the younger Spaniards on the team really appreciate.) I'm wondering if they may give Landa the Giro and Quintana the Tour this year, then swap that for next year. Either way, they tell Valverde to please go pick what you want your schedule to be so we can work on everyone else's schedule. Until he makes his decision the team can't do much else. Although it does seem he's more or less decided on what he wants up to the Ardennes. Based on that it sounds like he and Landa are going to be racing together in two early season stage races. They are both headed to Andalucia and they may both be going to Tour of Basque Country.
Well hopefully there's at least a truce between Landa and Quintana, but who knows how long that will last for.
Oh, and one more piece of news, although not sure it actually belongs here or not. Valverde has signed a contract with Movistar to sponsor his amateur team. I know Valverde has talked about starting a U-23 team in the future but needed more sponsorship to do so and wouldn't start that U-23 team without sufficient sponsorship. Interesting question is, is this deal laying the ground work for starting that U-23 team? I'd also say this deal is Movistar also saying they will literally do anything to keep Valverde as part of their team and racing for the team they are sponsoring for as long as possible.


----------



## Rashadabd

It sounds like their focus is clearly on Landa and the young Spanish riders. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/unzue-we-want-landa-to-become-spanish-cyclings-standard-bearer/


----------



## Rashadabd

More details on how the EF Education First deal went down and clarification about who owns the team now:

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/11/new-ownership-will-ef-education-first-impact-cannondale-drapac/


----------



## KoroninK

Yeah, I read that. The comment "Valverde seems to be inexhaustible, but we don't know for how long" may be the biggest key to this. They finally after saying it for years have figured out that they over rely on Valverde to really the detriment of the team. We saw that at the Tour. The team just fell apart with him there. They had no one who could pick up the pieces. The only one who came close was Barbero, but he's a sprinter so a totally different type of rider. As long as Valverde is close to what he was before the injury when he comes back next year, the team can withstand a war between Landa and Quintana with imploding, as they imploded this year when Valverde got hurt I doubt a war between those two would be as devastating. I still think they are expecting Soler to become one of the next stars of Spanish cycling, but he still has a steep learning curve.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Yeah, I read that. The comment "Valverde seems to be inexhaustible, but we don't know for how long" may be the biggest key to this. They finally after saying it for years have figured out that they over rely on Valverde to really the detriment of the team. We saw that at the Tour. The team just fell apart with him there. They had no one who could pick up the pieces. The only one who came close was Barbero, but he's a sprinter so a totally different type of rider. As long as Valverde is close to what he was before the injury when he comes back next year, the team can withstand a war between Landa and Quintana with imploding, as they imploded this year when Valverde got hurt I doubt a war between those two would be as devastating. I still think they are expecting Soler to become one of the next stars of Spanish cycling, but he still has a steep learning curve.


I think Nairo finished 12th, which isn't horrible. It's not great, but it's not a complete disaster after a podium and days in pink at the Giro. They definitely have one of the greatest Ardennes racers and all arounders of all time, two legitimate GC threats, including a multiple time grand tour winner, and a handful of interesting young prospects. We'll see what they can do with that. As we both have said, I think some of those young guys will need to step up for it to be a great year. I also think it's in their best interest to provide both Landa and Quintana with clear leadership in at least one grand tour they are excited about. They can race them all together once they have given Landa what they obviously promised (a chance to ride for himself). We'll see how it all plays out though.


----------



## KoroninK

It's not just the 12th, but everything else. Riders being lost on what to do. Riders crashing because they can't get their mind on the race and thus making them useless for helping with anything. The lost it's heart and soul and at times appeared to have lost their brains as well when Valverde got hurt. They looked lost at times. I think they have to give Landa the Giro rather they send Valverde or not. In some ways it may be best to send Landa with Amador as their #2 rider to that race instead of Valverde, so Landa knows the Giro is his to race for. Maybe also send Soler? Then go ahead and send all 3 to the Tour with Quintana being given maybe one last shot at the Tour. Then Valverde gets his beloved Vuelta. With this year's Worlds and his injury this would be the year to try to attempt to convince him that racing only 1 GT would be in his best interest, however, I doubt anyone is going to convince him of that.
Of the youngsters I think Soler is about 3-5 years away. This years Vuelta proved he still has a very steep learning curve. As for the others not sure if there are any stars there. I like Fernandez, but don't think he's a GC guy at this point.


----------



## KoroninK

Not yet announced, but it's being reported in the Spanish cycling media that Dani Moreno has signed with Cannondale for next year.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> Not yet announced, but it's being reported in the Spanish cycling media that Dani Moreno has signed with Cannondale for next year.


It's actually out there in a couple of places. I think these are good moves for them. The young kid could be their GC guy of the future. 

Daniel Moreno to EF Education First-Drapac | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

TY, hadn't seen it anywhere else. I agree both are good signings.


----------



## Rashadabd

Astana doesn't really have much of a choice on this one this season, but I actually think this kid has the required skill if he can just stay healthy. It's a huge opportunity for him now that Aru is gone. 

Lopez will be a team leader at Astana in 2018, says Vinokourov | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I agree. Astana is kind of stuck, but I agree that he has the potential. He'll have his shot.


----------

